# Cheap/easy way to keep chips out of your T-slots!, AND protect your table.



## ErichKeane (Jul 29, 2021)

SO, I'm sure we all have experienced T-slots full of crud, and a table covered in dings from putting down the vise handle, or other tools/materials.  It didn't bother me all that much on the old mill, since high schoolers had gotten to it before me, but my new one is basically flawless.  

SO, I stepped over to amazon and picked up this: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DCR5FAC?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2_dt_b_product_details

I bought the 3x2 for ~$25 (I decided I needed 2 feet 'wide' off each end, and it ended up being perfect within a few inches), but a mill with a smaller-than-54" table likely would only need the 1.5 ft, or even 1 ft for $22 or $18.

This is a VERY cheap floor mat that cuts very easily, and is a little 'flimsy', which is great for this use!  I cut it with a utility knife to the size of my table (10").  I even have a small piece to stand on while I mill now.  It currently has a slight 'curl' to it, so I'm trying to use some magnets to keep it down, bu t I doubt I'll keep those there.


----------



## JRaut (Jul 29, 2021)

I did a similar thing with an old treadmill belt. Used it for coverings on both the table and the ways.

Best part about it: it cost $FREE dollars!

Had I not had an old belt lying around, I'd for sure have gone this route.


----------



## francist (Jul 29, 2021)

I like those ribbed mats, have them in many of my of my rollaway drawers for liners because they stop things from rolling side to side. When I purchased some new stuff from Home Depot though it wasn’t the same composition and oil made it go all crinkly and puckered after a while. My old supply was not susceptible to that.

-frank


----------



## C-Bag (Jul 29, 2021)

francist said:


> I like those ribbed mats, have them in many of my of my rollaway drawers for liners because they stop things from rolling side to side. When I purchased some new stuff from Home Depot though it wasn’t the same composition and oil made it go all crinkly and puckered after a while. My old supply was not susceptible to that.
> 
> -frank


I experienced the exact same thing! I have several pieces of the non ribbed stuff that I think is not rubber but I think neoprene. We used it in fruit packing and it’s got to be impervious to chemicals because of the cleaners they use. So it doesn’t have a problem with oil etc. Its too bad I’m not around it anymore but conveyor belt is way HD and  neoprene. It would be perfect for something like that although the best stuff is the old belts and they don’t look as nice


----------



## devils4ever (Jul 29, 2021)

Nice idea.

I went a little more elaborate and used Plexiglas shown here. See post #4794.


----------



## martik777 (Jul 29, 2021)

I like the flat table surface for a variety of uses so I have made a custom crevice tool for the vacuum which fits into the slots.


----------



## ErichKeane (Jul 29, 2021)

devils4ever said:


> Nice idea.
> 
> I went a little more elaborate and used Plexiglas shown here. See post #4794.



Ooh, thats super fancy, I really like that!  



martik777 said:


> I like the flat table surface for a variety of uses so I have made a custom crevice tool for the vacuum which fits into the slots.



Heh, my poor shop -vac is really mad about how many chips it has to vacuum up   One day I'll start a thread about "show me a useful/durable machine-shop-vac!".  But today is not that day....


----------



## hman (Jul 29, 2021)

Old post ... but this is what I use
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/way-cover-t-slot-cover.37227/


----------



## dhprecision (Aug 11, 2021)

I bought 2 cookie sheets from the dollar store. Cut one end to fit against the vice for each side. Took two pieces of plastic per side that fit in the slots and drilled and screwed them to the cookie sheet to hold the sheets in place. When you have lots of chips just pick up the sheet and dump it in the chip barrel. A lot less chips for the shop vac. Also if you place anything round in the cookie sheet it can't run away on you.


----------

